# Small Skink ID



## Reptiles101 (Sep 30, 2013)

My mates asked me to help identify his little skink, so I thought why not come here.


----------



## 007_lizards (Sep 30, 2013)

Where was this skink found?


----------



## eipper (Sep 30, 2013)

I can only see it on a phone I am not 100% confident, but looks like a young Niveoscincus metallicus. Any chance of more pics?

cheers
scott


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 1, 2013)

Depending upon where it was found it may be one of the Calyptotis.

Much later................
Definately not Calyptotis in Gippsland and it doesn't really look like it anyway - I thought the tail was much longer and thicker when I first saw it for some reason.


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 1, 2013)

Delicate skink?


----------



## Bushman (Oct 1, 2013)

It looks most like _Lampropholis delicata_ to me, however it's hard to be sure as the image is not crisp. As requested, can you provide a better (high resolution) photo and locality?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 1, 2013)

its a niveoscincus sp. most likely metallicus


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 1, 2013)

He's located in Gippsland Victoria, I'll ask him to take some more pics


----------



## Bushman (Oct 1, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> He's located in Gippsland Victoria, I'll ask him to take some more pics


Thanks for providing locality and offering to get better pics. That will help us to give you a more positive ID, as there's a few LBS's (little brown skinks) that it could be. 

P.S - it could also be a_ Niveoscincus coventryi.
_


----------



## 007_lizards (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with Bushman, it could be a _Niveoscincus coventryi_


----------



## eipper (Oct 1, 2013)

The stippling in the Dorso lateral line rules out Victorian delicata, the lack of a vertebral stripe rules out guichenoti.


----------

